# I Forgot Cazzie's Birthday!



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes, my own baby Cazzie...his birthday is April 2nd (two years old now) and it came and went and I forgot about it. No cake, no special tummy rubs, no nothin'. I feel terrible about it!



Suzy


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Suzy, I almost forgot Lincoln's birthday this year too. 

I'm sure Cazzie won't mind if you try to make it up to him with some special toys and chewies! :biggrin1: :hug:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Happy belated Cazzie. You are soo cute. Your face reminds me of my dog's.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Cazzie. Don't worry - I'm sure Cazzie gets treated like it's his bday every day. Cake doesn't matter when he's loved every day!
Gina


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sue, I too am sure Cazzie won't mind if you give him his birthday treats this WE instead. happy belated Birthday sweet Cazzie, I will never forget your mesmerizing look :kiss:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday Cazzie. We will all keep your secret if you don't want to tell him and just want to celebrate another day. We are going to be away on Brady's birthday this year (he will be 3 in May) so I am going to fib to Brady a little and just celebrate a little early. Fortunately, he can't read a calendar


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday Cazzie!
Don't feel bad. Dusty turned three on March 26. She spent the morning in the ex-pen while I drove Jackson the foster to do a home visit across town. I totally forgot her birthday till the next day when Dusty got a happy birthday email from her breeder. It included the birthday letter from Dusty's brother's family talking about he had spent his birthday. It put us to shame! Dusty didn't care and loves us as much as ever!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Well I am Cazzie could be like my friend Donna and just celebrate the whole month !!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh no!:tape:

It happens to us all Suzy----don't feel bad!:hug:

Give Cazzie belated Birthday Wishes from Quince!
:hug:arty::hug:arty::hug:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Aw, don't beat yourself up.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CAZZIE!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am sure that Cazzie will forgive you - and I am sure that you havee given him a billion belly rubs already since posting this :biggrin1:


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy belated birthday sweet Cazzie!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Please don't feel bad, I forgot Smarty's this year, but told her we were going to celebrate the 2 year celebration of getting her that is on April 15....tax day.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CAZZIE!

From your friends, Cody & Tess*


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY CAZZIE!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*happy belated birthday cazzie !!!!!*


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ohhh, Suzie!!! I FORGOT it was Sophie's birthday in March!!!!:frusty: And now I can't even hormonally remember if she turned 6 or 7...

I hope CAZZ got lots of belated belly rubs!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday Cazzie!!!

Maybe an extra flossie would erase the memory!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Suzy, I am sure Cazzie hasn't the faintest idea and loves you anyway. :biggrin1: It happened to me too. lol 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CAZZIE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie says: "Thanks everyone for all your birthday wishes!"


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

That is the cutest picture. The look on his face is like, "What are y'all all talking about??" I'm sure he is birthday loved everyday...so don't feel bad. I'm thrilled when I forget my own birthday.


----------

